# Help me find pants!



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone know of a good website or brand that caters to short women??
All the pants i try are way too long for me.
I'm 5' and i weigh about 110.
I wear a size small in burton pants, but they're really old and i'm looking to buy a new pair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

not to be funny but have you tried kids pants. Prolly like a youth XL might work.
just a thought.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i found that roxy pants run pretty small. i have the opposite problm of you im really tall for a girl 5"10 and i wear a size 3 pants, so girls snowboard pants look like capris on me. so i end up wearing guys pants


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

i would suggest to try out *sessions*. they are loose cut but come in slightly shorter inseam. at least when i tried out their xs (5'5" & 110lbs), everything fit except the length (even though they were on sale at TJMaxx for like less then $50!). check out SAC and WM, board pants are starting to go up for sale again! 

good luck in your search!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

your best bet is to look into kids like mitchamus said, you'll save a shit load


----------

